# New Outback 31rqs Owner



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello, I am new to RVing. My wife a I just purchased an Outback 31RQS. We have two children (Mogan and Erik) and a dog Sadie. Next week we are starting a month long vacation. From Port Tobacco MD, we will travel to CA, and back again. I did not know this group existed. A lot of good information can be found here.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome and Congrats on your new Outback action

What part of California do you plan to visit? Make sure to stop by and say hi while you're here ok? action

Have a safe trip action

Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hello, I am new to RVing. ....From Port Tobacco MD, we will travel to CA, and back again.


First of all, let me say Welcome!

Second, man, what a trip, and for your *first *one! You've got bal...uh, a barrel of fun ahead of you!

This group can give you more information than you could possibly use so take advantage of it.

Have a great trip and check in often.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, mtq! * action

WOW! A brand new 31RQ-S and a cross country maiden voyage!
When you guys do something, you do it all the way! RIGHT ON!!!









If you have any troubles along the way, just find an internet connection. We will be here for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow another new 31RQS owner!!!

Welcome and Congrats! That sounds like quite the maiden voyage.

Take lots of pics and post some if you can. We bought our 31RQS last fall and are using this summer to break it in. Next year it's our hope to take a 7 week cross country trip with our 2 kids.

Good Luck and happy campin!!!

C-Mac


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

WOW!!







Congrats and have lots of fun !!! Cant wait to hear how it all goes!









jewels


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I am waiting for my31RQS it will be made on the 19th of this month then we have a 3500 mile trip planned for july good luck your gonna luv it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Hello, I am new to RVing. My wife a I just purchased an Outback 31RQS. We have two children (Mogan and Erik) and a dog Sadie. Next week we are starting a month long vacation. From Port Tobacco MD, we will travel to CA, and back again. I did not know this group existed. A lot of good information can be found here.


Congratulations, and welcome. Wow, another 31RQS. Those things are selling like hotcakes....is Keystone giving away a free toaster with these things or what??









That is some trip you have planned. Might I suggest you take the rig out for a weekend shakedown cruise close to home before you set out on your month long cross country journey. That will give you a chance to familiarize yourself with how things work, both with your towing setup and all the systems of the trailer.

Don't hesitate to come here and ask if you have a question, we are all here to help.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site...Glad you found us.

Good luck with that trip accross the country. That should be a GREAT time.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You're gonna love that TT. Wow, pulling your own hotel on a trip like that is great. Just make sure DW doesn't collect rocks from each place you stop.









Scott


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, that 31RQS is sure popular








What a beautiful Outback! Hope all goes well and you enjoy many many trips








Welcome!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mtq to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31RQS
WOW!!! that is sure one first trip with the outback
Have a great timeand be safe out there









Don


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the nice greeting. We are leaving tomorrow on the family vacation. The major stops are: Corpus Christi TX, Chandler AZ, San Francisco Ca, Reno NV, and Cheyenne WY, and all the smaller stops in-between. I will send in some pictures and a log of the trip when we return. Morgan is 3 years Erick is 1 year and Sadie the spastic dog is 4. I must be out of my mindâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

mtq said:


> Thanks for the nice greeting. We are leaving tomorrow on the family vacation. The major stops are: Corpus Christi TX, Chandler AZ, San Francisco Ca, Reno NV, and Cheyenne WY, and all the smaller stops in-between. I will send in some pictures and a log of the trip when we return. Morgan is 3 years Erick is 1 year and Sadie the spastic dog is 4. I must be out of my mind&#8230;&#8230;..
> [snapback]121191[/snapback]​


You haven't seen the movie RV, have you?









Welcome and Have fun.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, mtq!









We'll be here when you get back!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

